# I am trying to find the info on the 5 gal bucket carbon filter



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant find it through search or the diy section does anyone know where the directions are? or have them? I really want to make the 5gal bucket with the small fan in the top...thank you!!!! I cant remember who posted it..


----------



## DonJones (Feb 20, 2010)

2dog,

I don't remember a thread on it.  I think some one just posted it under one of the other DIY filter threads with a brief explanation.

If I remember correctly, they just used a 5 gallon bucket drilled full of little holes for the outer shell, but some kind of screened inner tube in, filled the space between the the bucket and the screen with carbon clear to the top making sure that the lid basically sealed against the carbon, cut a hole in the center of the lid over the hollow inner section so that the air was sucked into the bucket through the holes through the carbon into the hollow center and exhausted out through the fan.

Also, I seem to remember someone posting something about using the odor absorbing crystals from WalMart's pet department as an alternative to activated carbon, which should be adaptable to any style of DIY filter.

I may not remember correctly, but that is all I can do for you at the moment.

Hopefully some one else has a better memory about it than I do.

Great smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks don I really appreciate it! how is your babygirl?


----------



## DonJones (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are speaking of the grand daughter, she is doing great.  I'd PM you a picture, but I don't know how to attach pictures to a PM and I know that there would be an uproar on the forum if I posted her picture.

I'm gradually getting over the fear that if I get involved in her life, then CPS will step in a snatch her away.  I still haven't got up the courage to hold her yet, but one of the kids said that they knew I was starting to love her, but I told them they were wrong there because I started loving her before she was born.

If you are talking about my plants, I'm getting good quality from the good varieties, but the yield has been disappointing.  I am transitioning into my DIY 5 gallon DWC/Waterfarm hybrid set up.  We are weeding out some of the alleged good varieties in favor of varieties that I can trace clear back to the seed bank.  tomorrow I'm getting 4 clones of AK-47 and AK-48, hopefully 2 of each.  I'm also going to go over the grower's operation as closely as I can because he is claiming 1.5 pound/plant in DWC common container (6 plants in a oversized garden type bathtub indoor).  Heck if I can get over 8 oz/plant I'll be satisfied if I can keep the quality where his plants are turning out.  We have smoked product from both varieties and it's pretty good.  

We have a White Widow and a Lime cutting that we got after they were cut way too short that we are hoping will make it through the rooting process.  If not, there are at least one of each being rooted out for us from the same mothers.  He just got in a hurry giving a friend of ours the cuttings on a whim while the friend was visiting and the were cut too short, but the friend instead of fighting it himself gave them to us with the understanding that when he gets his operations set up we will give him a clone from both varieties.  (He has never grown at all so anything we do is way better than he could do on his own.  Without any experience or any growing equipment or area, I don't understand why his friend gave him short cuttings, unless maybe he got tired of listening to our friend talk about wanting to grow.)  both the grower with the mothers and the one that wants to learn to grow are mutual friends of ours and each other.

Sorry about getting "busy fingers" but it has been a while and a lot has happened.  How is MM doing?  I haven't heard from her in a while eihter.

Great smoking.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm actually going to the hardware store to price out some things for a silent inline fan using a 5gal bucket..
whenever i get around to building it, i was thinking of doing a hybrid with it and the DIY carbon filter..


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to the hardware store to price out some things for a silent inline fan using a 5gal bucket..
> whenever i get around to building it, i was thinking of doing a hybrid with it and the DIY carbon filter..



DIY please if you can...wld love to see it being made...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> If you are speaking of the grand daughter, she is doing great. I'd PM you a picture, but I don't know how to attach pictures to a PM and I know that there would be an uproar on the forum if I posted her picture.
> 
> I'm gradually getting over the fear that if I get involved in her life, then CPS will step in a snatch her away. I still haven't got up the courage to hold her yet, but one of the kids said that they knew I was starting to love her, but I told them they were wrong there because I started loving her before she was born.
> 
> ...


 

I was thining about your grandbaby~ but the plants sound awesome too..some people cut the clones really short like 4" total so hopefulyl they will work out for ya. I have never gotten 8 oz a plant but I am, new to this still and every strain is different. I would love to try the ak48.. I have a friend that grows that I help out but he isnt doing it right its frustrating..not even feeding them... good luck and hold that baby nothing is so sweet as rubbing your face against a babies soft head...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337


Is this the one?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this the one?[/quote]


That's the one i remember, it interested me when i first saw it.
i wonder if you can use your exhaust as the intake for the bucket??????
somehow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337
> 
> 
> Is this the one?


 

yay ducky thats the one thank you thank you!!!


----------



## DonJones (Feb 22, 2010)

PCDUCK,

Do you think that using the odor absorbing crystals for Cat litter absorption would work in place of the water, ONA and Soil Moist?

Also, do you know if drawing the air in through the crystals themselves rather than just across the top of them would improve the efficiency?

Also, is ONA a brand or a generic term?  If it is generic, can anyone provide information specifically on a brand and asource?

Great smoking.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 22, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> PCDUCK,
> 
> Do you think that using the odor absorbing crystals for Cat litter absorption would work in place of the water, ONA and Soil Moist?
> 
> ...


 
Its a brand, i have seen it at hydro shops but no where else, someone else may know a source for you.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

This is not a filter but a odor neutralizer/cover scent application.

This is not my DYI but I would do as the DYI says and draw air across the Ona Brand odor and water neutralizer mix.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 22, 2010)

PC,

Do you think those odor absorbing crystals would be more like the carbon in that they need the air to flow through the crystals or more like this ONA thing that simply masks the odor and needs the air to flow over the Soil-Moist?

Also, do you have any information on where to get the ONA?

Thanks man.

Great smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

hxxp://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=ona&_sacat=See-All-Categories


ebay has it don...


----------

